# What is your religious background?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

What is your religious background? 

(poll will be added shortly)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My mom is Christian and my dad is atheist. I used to be Christian but renounced it around early high school. I don't consider it probable that there was a god that created the universe. I consider things like evolution to be true. I doubt there is any true purpose to life, aside from the purpose you choose for yourself.

I don't consider myself an atheist because I am open to other spiritual topics like other planes of existence and an afterlife. Don't get me wrong though, I really mean just open to. I refuse to believe in things like an afterlife just because I want there to be one or because others tell me there is one. I've sought answers and experiences myself, but I still consider the possibility that anything I experience could just be in my head. So basically a frustrating outlook on things with no comfort.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I was raised Catholic, but now identify as atheist.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Grew up Catholic, have been agnostic since about 12 or 13 ish.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

"religious background"
"which religion do you currently practice"

Well which one do you want to know?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I was never christened, and I think that means I don't have a religion, but I believe in God/Christianity.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe in being kind to one another, including yourself. Be mindful. Do the next right thing. All that happy jazz.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> I was never christened, and I think that means I don't have a religion, but I believe in God/Christianity.


Why did you never get baptized as an adult?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Christian (Protestant) in name but no-one in my family goes to church expect for funerals and weddings, and religion was never really a part of my life. I went to a protestant primary school but some of the kids told me they were catholics but went because it was the nearest school. Most people don't take religion seriously here.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

You forgot _*Christianity(Orthodox)*_. Although I am not a believer.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Why did you never get baptized as an adult?


I wouldn't go to church or be religious.


----------



## muchlia25 (Dec 15, 2014)

Proud Muslim. I don't think anyone ever says they are "Islam" though lol.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

I read the Bible but i don't Go to church.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Grew up in a protestant household and have read the bible cover to cover however I'm agnostic now


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Grew up Catholic, now I'm an agnostic


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

I am a christened Christian in theory, protestant. I identify as agnostic by heart.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Agnostic. My mother is a seriously hardcore christian though.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I won't take a hard stance either way so I identify as agnostic. My mum is spiritual but doesn't belong to any strict religion; my dad is flat out atheist.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Raised as a catholic, atheist now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Christian......believer of God.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Grew up Baptist and started questioning religion as a whole in my early teen years. I'm now an agnostic-theist.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I was raised Catholic but I am definitely not a Catholic anymore. I consider myself to be more of an agnostic nowadays.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Raised Catholic, flirted with Agnosticism for a bit but still Catholic.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Raised Catholic but never felt that "spiritual connection" everyone else did. Later discovered I was agnostic in my early college years.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Shouldn't this be in religious discussion thread? Anyways, I'm Catholic.. I do, have some confusing thoughts at times.. but currently, still Catholic.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was Catholic and now I don't care.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I usually consider myself atheist but recently I feel like there's been some outside source of energy or something kinda guiding me through life.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm Southern Baptist. I used to be Methodist however.

My mom is and grew up as Methodist as did my dad but now my dad is an atheist.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

even if i do believe in a god, i dont believe in there methods. so send me to hell with satan and anyone else who dared to disagree.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Was brought up a Christian, not hard core, but that's what I was led to believe. But now and for a good few years I'm Agnostic. Can't know if there is or isn't a God so doesn't make sense for me to commit to anything else.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Non-religious by practice.

Partial Buddhist by culture.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I was raised Jehovah's Witness and now I'm just glad to not be constantly afraid and guilty about god being pissed at me. I don't believe in anything but I wouldn't be that surprised if there was a god...and he was a dick.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I was confused by the titles so I put down protestant, which is how I was raised. I'm now a deist.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My religious background is Islam. I believed in God until my grandfather got Parkinson and became paralyzed gradually and died painfully. 
I don't believe in a creator or active higher power, but i believe there might be some kind of passive knowledge source that living things are able to connect to.
(Maybe some kind of frequency being sent out across the universe by other intelligent beings to make life evolve faster in other planets.)


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

kappa


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My parents dragged us to church for the early years but I never believed in any of it. I was always completely bored and wondered how an old man could stand up there and talk about nothing for so long without falling over. And then there was my mother trying to sing. Sometimes I would "disappear" before the services started and I could just kind of sit around outside but that was boring too. Sometimes I'd sneak into the library and read. Sometimes I'd just wander around all the empty rooms. 

The worst, I think was once when my mom forgot about me and left me there. :lol 

She came back but I remember people asking me why I was still there and I would just pretend she went to the bathroom or something.

I'm agnostic. I don't believe in anything and I don't really care. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Baptized a Catholic, became a plain Christian, and now I'm just not sure what I believe in. I'd like to think there's something out there.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was raised an atheist and am still an atheist.

It's weird in this region of the US, people seem to want to peg you as something. Like either a Catholic, WASP, or a Jew. But even my grandparents were not particularly religious. My parents never talked about going to church as a kid. So my family has been irreligious for at least 3 generations. Have some crazy polygamous Mormon ancestors on one side though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My mum's family were/are catholic and my mum was raised catholic, at least one of my cousins was and went to a catholic primary/high school but I'm unsure of the rest. I wasn't really raised as anything by my parents, and I didn't go to church with my family, I think I went to my cousins holy communion, but I can't really remember that, we were very close growing up. 

On my dad's side I don't really know about my granddad, my nan was Christian but I'm not sure what denomination and she stopped practising religion though still believes in God, I think mostly due to unpleasant experiences with priests in mainland Europe, while she was homeless after the war. My dad basically doesn't have a religion but at one point he decided he was a druid (but not seriously. He's a very contradictory Human being)

I ended up being Christian because of my extended family and because of laws in schools here where they basically don't allow you to get out of doing Christian stuff unless you're a Muslim. 

At this point I'm not though, I identify as agnostic and I vaguely follow elements of Buddhism and neo paganism philosophically.


----------



## SkyNet (Oct 10, 2015)

According to my country's law I am a Muslim and its illegal to change my religion from Islam. It says "Religion: Islam" on my passport. I have to do what the Muslims do, but in my mind I'm an atheist.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Raised catholic, agnostic kinda now.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

raised by protestant parents.

i follow philosophy of taoism more than anything else. not really the religion though, but i voted for taoism. mostly because i hate to think of myself as an atheist.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

I was baptised Catholic. Spent 13 years in Catholic education. Come from a family of Christians. But, since my late teens, I'd call myself as agnostic.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

My mom's a diehard Protestant Christian and raised me that way. I never really believed in it though, it was just forced onto me. I always hated going to church every Sunday.

If asked, I would call myself a deist.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Agnostic. I don't believe in the "Adam & Eve" story or many religious stories, but you could argue that evolution or the big bang were influenced by an higher force (God) we know nothing about. I think it's most likely there isn't a god but it can't be fully ruled out until we have the evidence.

My family isn't really religious at all, they don't go to church or anything. I went to a primary school (Protestant) that sung hyms but no one took it seriously, and many kids were athesist. Primary School's in the UK just like singing hyms. They didn't do that in High School.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Guess I won't hold my breath for the Passover Party thread.


----------



## drakonas (Oct 12, 2015)

Raised Catholic, became an atheist then an agnostic, then went back to Catholicism


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

My mom's side is heavily into Christianity and my dad's side is/was Atheist. My mom raised us w/ her religion's principles (she wouldn't even follow them at times, though), but we never really went to church growing up. I've maybe been to church 5-10 times in my life. 

I would say I still have an interest in religion and pray, but it's hard to believe in God sometimes. I would prefer that I believe in God than not, though.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Raised atheist, by atheist parents. I did believe in Jesus and god when I was very young, along with santa and the easter bunny. My parents didn't want to lecture me about what was real or not and let me pick my beliefs, but that fantasy delusion faded when I began to realize it was pretty much nonsense. 

I am less atheist and more of the belief that some higher intelligent power could have invented the universe and designed the law of physics and the universe to be some type of intelligence game to determine that random elements floating in space could eventually swirl around and become basic computers that would grow smart enough to figure out what the purpose of life. 

In terms of intelligence, humans are like potted plants to the future possibilities of computer design. And even though there is the very likely chance that there are other intelligent species out there, it's probable that our future selves will be the most advanced evolved design that happens.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

My family has never been religious. Despite that, as church and state are together here, religion found its way to my life in the way of baptism, studying religion at school, going through confirmation and holy communions and all that ****. I eventually resigned from the national Evangelic Lutheran church at the age of 18.

I've never believed in any gods, and I'm fine with labeling myself an atheist these days.
I used to pray, but that was more of a result of magical thinking rather than some sort of a spiritual connection.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I grew up in a Mormon household. Was never interested in it. I'm now in the process of having my name removed from their membership records.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Catholic. Religious and believe all of it


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

non-denominational Protestant.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Grew up roman catholic.
Fedora hybrid(agnostic) nowadays, still consider myself culturally christian.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Born a protestant and was pretty religious up until my freshman year of high school when I started to question whether there was really a god or not. I still continued to go to youth group though simply because it was a sense of community and my best friend went there. 

I consider myself an agnostic nowadays. Sometimes I believe this universe was created and we're all living in a simulated universe. 

On the subject of life after death, I wish we did go somewhere when we die but I doubt we actually do. It's scary to think of death as just eternal oblivion.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Grandma says she sung Christian songs with me when I was little. Really don't remember much religion in the house though. At about 10 or 11 I decided to try church. Sometimes my family went with me.

Now I believe in three possibilities.

1. God does not exist. Completely plausible IMO.

2. God does exist and loves human beings, life in general, but has no ability to affect the world. At most God may be part of spiritual experiences but it is humans who interpret those moments. Often in a way that allows them to justify their ignorance and intolerance.

3. God exists but is irrelevant. Any ignorant, apathetic, or otherwise God of zero worth to human life falls under this. Take for instance a God that is against gay people. Such a being would be less enlightened than animals and some young children.


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

I generally just identify myself as agnostic, but I do believe there is a higher power. I'm just not sure what it is yet.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

I grew up Jehovah's Witness, but I go to a pentecostal church now. Not religious in general though. I just like the atmosphere sometimes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mormon. (We_ are_ Christians, by the way)


----------

